# Need help with setup



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,

I have a TV with 2 HDMI ports. I currently have the cable box connected to one, and my playstation 3 connected to the other one.

I’m wanting to add a surround sound system to the whole setup. I don’t’ want to use component cables either. 

What would be the best way of hooking everything up? to where I can be watching tv and turn on the surround sound anytime I want, or playing my playstaion 3 with surround sound on. I would really like to do it all with HDMI cables only.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, but if you want to use the surround sound all the time, the way to connect everything is through the AVR. All your sources will connect to the AVR, and it will have a single HDMI to the display, and do all the switching for you. Sound will be delivered to the speakers via the AVR.

If you want to use the display's speakers by themselves sometimes, then that's a different can of worms. You could get one of the HDMI splitter boxes that would let you connect all your sources to it, then have one out to the AVR, and another to the display. Then you just pick the input on your TV, one contains only the picture signal (from the AVR) and the other contains picture and sound (from the splitter box).


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tenzip said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but if you want to use the surround sound all the time, the way to connect everything is through the AVR. All your sources will connect to the AVR, and it will have a single HDMI to the display, and do all the switching for you. Sound will be delivered to the speakers via the AVR.
> 
> If you want to use the display's speakers by themselves sometimes, then that's a different can of worms. You could get one of the HDMI splitter boxes that would let you connect all your sources to it, then have one out to the AVR, and another to the display. Then you just pick the input on your TV, one contains only the picture signal (from the AVR) and the other contains picture and sound (from the splitter box).


sorry dude, but what is an avr?


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Audio/Video Receiver. Sorry, TLAs (Three-Letter Acronyms) are just too handy.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

if connected the sound system to the tv with an optical cable would that work as well?

right now i have to switch between HDMI 1 & 2 depending if i'm watching tv or i'm on the ps3. i'd just like to be able to turn on the surround sound at anytime wether i'm watching tv or playing.

i dont want to have it on all the time since i'm in a condominium


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tenzip said:


> Audio/Video Receiver. Sorry, TLAs (Three-Letter Acronyms) are just too handy.


haha no problem. i looked it up and figured that was it. but i think that would be too much for me.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

If you're not wanting to use the AVR (surround sound) all the time, then I think the best route is to get an HDMI switching box like this one, currently out of stock, unfortunately.

That way, you can hook up all your sources to the switch box, and then have one HDMI to the AVR, and then to the TV, and one directly from the switch box to the TV. When listening to surround, the signal would be sent through the AVR, when using TV speakers, the signal would be sent directly to the TV. A universal remote would take the pain out of switching.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

would the optical cable way work? like i posted above on post # 5


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Do you have equipment in mind? I guess I'm not sure what the purpose of the optical cable would be if you already have HDMI connection.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Albert1500 said:


> would the optical cable way work? like i posted above on post # 5


Yes, it should work just fine the only thing you would have to make sure of is if your playing a BluRay DVD that you wont have any audio over optical if you choose to used the uncompressed audio track (TrueHD or DTS MA) as they only work over HDMI.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sure, but you can get an HDMI from monoprice for just as cheap and that is better.
As tenzip said, get an AVR that is either 5.1 or 7.1(up to you), then connect both the cable box and PS3 to it, then a single HDMI to the tv.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

the equipment i want is going to be this or something really similar

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8715679&type=product&id=1200702389126


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Albert1500 said:


> the equipment i want is going to be this or something really similar
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8715679&type=product&id=1200702389126


You are aware that the above system does not have any HDMI inputs. Have a look at this thread before you make up your mind about going that route. You would be much better off buying separate components starting with a decent receiver like the Onkyo 606


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> You are aware that the above system does not have any HDMI inputs. Have a look at this thread before you make up your mind about going that route. You would be much better off buying separate components starting with a decent receiver like the Onkyo 606


i noticed it but i didnt know what the difference between the input HDMI and output HDMI is?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Albert1500 said:


> i noticed it but i didnt know what the difference between the input HDMI and output HDMI is?


The HDMI output would go to your display but is not an input so you would not be able to hook up any devices using HDMI to the system at all.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The HDMI output would go to your display but is not an input so you would not be able to hook up any devices using HDMI to the system at all.


ohh ok got it... so it would just be easier to buy a seperate receiver, and seperate speaker system and hook up the cable box and ps3 to the receiver, and the receiver to the tv?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that is your best way to do it. you can run a component video cable and an optical cable to your TV (if it has an input for it) directly from the PS3 and cable box so you can still use it with the receiver off if you choose.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert1500 said:


> the equipment i want is going to be this or something really similar


I already read the posts ... and I agree that you're better with an AVR and speakers :yes:

If you decide to go with a complete HTIB (Home Theater In a Box) ... just look for something that it has a receiver; it will be easier to upgrade the speakers (the Samsung you showed at BB ... it has a DVD player and speakers, which is not good because you can't upgrade anything if you don't change the whole system ...)

Take a look at this HTIB's ... they're not the best, but better than most HTIB's ..... Onkyo HT-S5100 ,  Onkyo HT-S6100  and  Onkyo HT-S7100


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Albert, What is your maximum budget as this will ultimately decide what you can get. If your only limited to around $300 then its best to buy one thing at a time starting with a receiver then front speakers a sub and so on. In the end you will be much happier and will have a much better system. I dont think many of us here can say that we bought everything all at once. It took me years to get where I am.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Albert, What is your maximum budget as this will ultimately decide what you can get. If your only limited to around $300 then its best to buy one thing at a time starting with a receiver then front speakers a sub and so on. In the end you will be much happier and will have a much better system. I dont think many of us here can say that we bought everything all at once. It took me years to get where I am.


well originally i wanted to spend about no more than $300, but seeing as it might be more difficult that way, i'll probably end up spending about $500 or so... i was looking at other HTIB's at best buy that have at least 2 HDMI imputs.

what do you think about something like this?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8724366&type=product&id=1200703057943

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8743595&type=product&id=1202648988836


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

i like this one too since i have a samsung tv

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8507047&type=product&id=1186004972651


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the choice between them the Yamaha is by far the better of the two. But You would be far better off with this Onlyo system, it has better options and a better speaker system for the money. It has 3 HDMI inputs as well. Its the same price and you get a nicer receiver as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Albert1500 said:


> i like this one too since i have a samsung tv
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8507047&type=product&id=1186004972651


I know little about the Samsung but it does look good form what I read.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Given the choice between them the Yamaha is by far the better of the two. But You would be far better off with this Onlyo system, it has better options and a better speaker system for the money. It has 3 HDMI inputs as well. Its the same price and you get a nicer receiver as well.


man that is nice


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert: Wherever you end up buying ... don't get an HTIB with just the player and speakers; it will be hard to upgrade without changing the whole system :yes:

From the three options you posted; I stay with either Yamaha or Samsung ... but my first option will be Onkyo HT-S5100 :yes:

If you read the specifications ...Samsung speakers frequency response is 150Hz-20KHz, Yamaha I think is 120Hz-20KHz and Onkyo 65Hz-20KHz :yes:

THX recommends to set up the crossover to sub at 80Hz ....if you follow that suggestion with Samsung and Yamaha; you'll be missing part of the sound because speakers can't play thhose frequencies (Onkyo is okay) ... and if you decide to use the crossover at 120Hz or 150Hz to match speakers, you will localize the sub (and we always try to make it desapear into the room ...)

Hopefully this helps ... Good luck :T


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Albert: Wherever you end up buying ... don't get an HTIB with just the player and speakers; it will be hard to upgrade without changing the whole system :yes:
> 
> From the three options you posted; I stay with either Yamaha or Samsung ... but my first option will be Onkyo HT-S5100 :yes:
> 
> ...




thanks dude... i think i'm going to end up buying the samsung at best buy because i'm going to put half on my BB card and the rest in cash.

i'll have to end up localizing the sub anyway because there is nowhere to hide it here. its going between my laptop desk and tv stand. i would love to be able to hide it tho


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:T



Albert1500 said:


> i'll have to end up localizing the sub anyway because there is nowhere to hide it here. its going between my laptop desk and tv stand. i would love to be able to hide it tho


When I said "localize the sub" I didn't mean physically ...I mean, that you'll know where the sound is coming from :yes:

When you send frequencies above 80Hz is easy to discover where the sound comes from ...but in the other hand, using 80Hz or less; it will be hard to tell ...:yes:

Have fun with your project ... :T


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> :T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ohhh ok, well thanks.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

ok guys i have another question.

first off, i'm going to end up buying the samsung ht with the 2 hdmi inputs. 

i also decided that i'm not going to run the cable box through the receiver, so... i'm going to only plug the PS3 to the samsung avr, and the avr to the tv's hdmi input 2. i also want to buy an optical cable to run from the ps3 straight to the tv. if i do that and want to play the ps3 without the surround sound, will i still get video out to the tv even tho the avr is off?

because isnt the optical cable audio only?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert1500 said:


> ...i also decided that i'm not going to run the cable box through the receiver,


Why not??? ... you said that Samsung has two HDMI inputs and you'll be using just one for PS3...you can connect SAT to Samsung and then use the same connection as described below (connecting PS3 to TV) to connect to TV.



> ... i also want to buy an optical cable to run from the ps3 straight to the tv. if i do that and want to play the ps3 without the surround sound, will i still get video out to the tv even tho the avr is off? ....because isnt the optical cable audio only?


First: Does your TV accept optical inputs???? ... I also have a Samsung (HLS6767W) and I recall an optical output (is been a long time when I saw the back of TV for connections), but maybe your TV is different.

You're right, Optical cable is for audio only ...you'll need another cable for video (composite, S video or component) ...the cheapest way: Audio/Video cable (analog, red, white and yellow) ... or you can use the optical (assuming your TV has optical input) and component (red, blue and green) to get the best picture.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

the reason i'm not going to connect the cable box to the avr at first is because i dont want to confuse my dad. he's 79 and doesnt really understand alot of the button pushing... so for now, at first i'm going to leave the cable as is. connected directly to the tv.

the television does have an optical connection. thats why i want to connect the PS3 to both the avr and the tv (HDMI to avr and optical to tv) that way i'll be able to use the ps3 without surround if want...

but if i have to get another cable for video to go along with the optical, then i might not use the optical and just use one of these

http://www.madcatz.com/Default.asp?Page=317&CategoryImg=PS3_Cables

http://www.madcatz.com/Default.asp?Page=315&CategoryImg=PS3_Cables

it wont be so bad because if i want real sound quality i can always turn on the surround sound.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert1500 said:


> ... at first i'm going to leave the cable as is. connected directly to the tv....


Got it ...if you want to use it that way and also have the option for surrounds; just connect an optical from TV out to AVR (or better from cable box directly to AVR)....your Dad will use the cable as it is now, and you'll be able to get surround if you want :yes:




> but if i have to get another cable for video to go along with the optical, then i might not use the optical and just use one of these
> 
> http://www.madcatz.com/Default.asp?Page=317&CategoryImg=PS3_Cables
> 
> ...


:T ...either one will work fine, I'm sure your TV upconverts any signal (mine does) :yes:


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Got it ...if you want to use it that way and also have the option for surrounds; just connect an optical from TV out to AVR (or better from cable box directly to AVR)....your Dad will use the cable as it is now, and you'll be able to get surround if you want :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup i think i'm going to also end up connecting the cable box to the avr via optical cable.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

ok so i made this lil diagram of the set up... with it set up like this i'll be able watch tv and play the ps3 with and without the surround anytime i want, correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, you will need to run an audio cable from the PS3 to the display as well or you wont have sound from it if your receiver is off.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> No, you will need to run an audio cable from the PS3 to the display as well or you wont have sound from it if your receiver is off.


but the component that i'm connecting to the tv straight from the ps3 is audio/video so it should work no?

getting one of these

http://www.madcatz.com/Default.asp?Page=317&CategoryImg=PS3_Cables


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your connection is the composite "yellow" with the two audio connectors "White and Red" then yes your good to go. but if your using a component cable "Red, Blue, Green" then no, this is just video only.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

its going to be between one of these two cables. they seem to both be a/v cables so i should be fine either way no?

is there one thats better?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go with the second one as it is a component cable and will allow you to still get HD resolution's directly to the TV. And yes it has the audio connections as well.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Go with the second one as it is a component cable and will allow you to still get HD resolution's directly to the TV. And yes it has the audio connections as well.


cool, thanks... i would think its better, cost a few bucks more haha


----------

